# Hopalong Cassidy bike on EBAY



## TJW (Apr 14, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271838476791?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Apr 14, 2015)

$3,000 bike and ONE picture? LMAO!!!


----------



## vincev (Apr 14, 2015)

I worry when I see thes type bikes in such great condition.Was it a regular bike converted??


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Apr 14, 2015)

You'll never know with just one poopy picture!


----------



## James Sieler (May 20, 2015)

Lot of things wrong with that bike STARTING WITH THE PAINT.


----------



## bricycle (May 20, 2015)

Some one should build a Shaun Cassidy bike.


----------

